

Ask HN: What tools/webapps/software would you use to create a paperless office ? - jason_tko

I'm looking to create an entirely paperless office.  From my current research, it seems like the ScanScap is the way to go on the hardware side.  Do you have any suggestions on the software side of things?
======
michael_dorfman
First: umm, why? Paper is a great technology, and often the most appropriate
tool for the job.

Anyway: The bulk of the volume of paper I deal with in my office are invoices
coming in. Presumably, you'd need to negotiate with all of your vendors to
invoice you electronically; I don't imagine this would be easy. I scan the
invoices, and forward them to my accountant, and then file them.

My accountant does all my outgoing invoicing for me, so that paper I never
see.

------
jason_tko
Is anyone using Evernote to do this?

